# Televisor philips 28 pulgadas con chasis A10E AA se ve rosa intermitente



## marianoconde22 (May 16, 2011)

Hola tengo un televisor philips modelo 28PW6515/01 con chasis A10E AA y cuando se enciende se ve perfecta pero a la media hora o mas se pone de color rosaceo, pero a veces lo hace de forma intermitente, es decir se pone rosa y vuelve a verse bien y asi una y otra vez. Tambien entre en el modo service, pero tan solo me sale las letras SDM y nada mas, es decir ni error ni nada... e intento entrar al otro modo service SAM pero no hay manera. 
Bueno, no se a que se puede deber esta falla.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## boxy (May 17, 2011)

baja el bin de la eprom cambiala y programa la otra el modo service en el remoto 062596 exti o setup parece que tienes la zona de los op defectuosa


----------



## fdesergio (May 17, 2011)

je je je yo ni tocaria la eeprom, esa es SMD y ese chasis es REMALOOooooo, aca esos TVs ya no se  reparan pues  la placa vertical falla casi desde nueva, lo mejor si podes adquir la placa es mas sencillo pero te cuento que es bien cariñosaaaaaaa  (costosa)  esta cercana a los 100 euros, pero si  (yo lo hice) es resoldar el Micro y la JUNGLA (ambos SMD) en la placa vertical, asi se solucionan muchisismas de las fallas de ese chasis eso si la reparacion no dura mas de 3 meses, te cuento pues fueron mis experiencias con ese chasis, opte por no reparalos nunca mas, suerte, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 17, 2011)

Pero entonces el que cambie a color rosaceo se debe a eso?


----------



## fdesergio (May 17, 2011)

marianoconde22 dijo:


> Pero entonces el que cambie a color rosaceo se debe a eso?



mmmmmmmmm  bueno primera revisa y resolda la placa conectada al cinescopio o TRC, ahi en la placa va un IC que es el driver de los 3 catodos o RGB, como se calienta se pueden desoldar sus pines, resolda esos pines  y si no cambia nada te tocaria resoldar el JUNGLA primero, debes hacerlo con cuidado, contanos como te va con eso, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 19, 2011)

Hola, ya revise las soldaduras y estan todas bien... a que se puede deber que cambie de forma intermitente al color rosaceo? hay veces que dura 3 o 4 horas que se ve con perfectos colores y luego ya le empieza a verse rosaceo y cambia.. y asi.... Saludos a todos.


----------



## fdesergio (May 19, 2011)

marianoconde22 dijo:


> Hola, ya revise las soldaduras y estan todas bien... a que se puede deber que cambie de forma intermitente al color rosaceo? hay veces que dura 3 o 4 horas que se ve con perfectos colores y luego ya le empieza a verse rosaceo y cambia.. y asi.... Saludos a todos.



Bueno a no ser que tengas un ojo muy entrenado en reparaciones a simple vista es dificil encontrar soldaduras frias, lo mejor y mas rapido es resoldar o retocar las soldaduras de la placa del TRC  (Todas) y luego ya entrar a ubicar la falla, comentanos que medidas hiciste cuando no falla y cuando falla, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Hay soldaduras que al ojo parecen estar perfectas y al mover el componente o empujarlo hacia abajo el terminal queda suelto con una rodajita de soldadura...

Tambien puede deberse a carbonizaciones internas del TRC en cuyo caso hay que hacer limpieza(ojo limpieza no es lo mismo que reactivar)


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 20, 2011)

Y como se debe hacer la limpieza?


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Con un aparatejo que te podes hacer vos mismo, la cosa es que ahora encuentre el circuito.....
Para estar seguro lo que deverias hacer e slo siguiente, con generador de barras, poner en cada catodo, observarás la tipica señlal para cada cañon si ves cmabios mira la señal a la salida de la jungla si en la salida de la jungla se ve   bien sin modificación, puede que sea un componente en el pcb del TRC y de última lo que te dije, limieza


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 23, 2011)

ya resolde todo y sigue igual.... que puedo hacer? 
Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (May 23, 2011)

Bueno pero que resoldaste?? ..la placa del TRC??  si es asi ahora te toca resoldar la placa colocada verticalmente en la placa principal, resolda como primera opcion el jungla el TDA8889 y nos contas como te fue, la resoldada debes hacerla con un cautin, aplicas generosa soldadura en los pines no importa que se haga corto entre ellos, luego con una malla de desoldar o un extractor de soldadura retira los sobrantes y con una lupa verificas que ho haya quedado corto entre los pines y probas, contanos, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## eLBARDOS (May 24, 2011)

veo que el colega no ha puesto las mediciones del socket que va al trc?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola a todos, hice las mediciones de los cañones y son estas:
135V, 133V y 140V , estas mediciones son cuando se ve bien la tele y cuando se ve mal son practicamente las mismas. 

El problema esque se enciende bien, luego cuando pasa un rato..  lo mismo es 15 minutos que 2 horas pues se vuelve color rosaceo.. pero a veces lo hace intermitente... y tambien si se apaga y se vuelve a encender vuelve a verse bien un tiempo...

Ojala sepais de que puede ser. Saludos¡¡

ah, ya resolde toda la placa del TRC.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2011)

modifica la tensión de scren levemente para abajo, no tenes otro TRC de otro TV? probalo alli y si lo sigue haciendo el problema esta en el equipo y si no es el TRC


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 2, 2011)

Que terquedad por favor , si resoldaste la placa del TRC, ahora SI o SI te toca la placa vertical, ese Tv no tiene nada mas que le falle, creeme yo estoy jarto de reparar esos bichos, chauuuuuu

te anticipo la reparacion te durara poco  (si lo arreglas)


----------



## marianoconde22 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pero esque la placa vertical que dices... todos los componentes son smd... lo veo complicado para resoldar eso no?... Saludos¡


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2011)

marianoconde22 dijo:


> Pero esque la placa vertical que dices... todos los componentes son smd... lo veo complicado para resoldar eso no?... Saludos¡




  porque crees que algunos tecnicos ya no reciben esos TVs???  ese era el gran problema de ese TV, lo incomodo de reparar y ademas la mala calidad de la placa vertical, por ahora como te digo resolda el TDA8889 ese es el jungla y puede que este ahi la falla, si no tenes experiencia en resoladar SMD terminaras dañandolo mas, se debe aplicar abundante soldadura en todas  las patas del IC sin importar si haces corto entre ellas, luego con malla desoldadora o extractor de soldadura soldapull retiras el excedente, verificas con lupa que no haya quedado corto entre pines, limpias muy bien con thiner u otro solvente, revisas nuevamente si existen cortos y pruebas, no hay de otra, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## marianoconde22 (Jun 5, 2011)

hola de nuevo, resolde el jungla y sigue con la misma falla. Que mas puedo hacer?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Seguis por el camino equivocado, te dije que hicieras la prueba en otro tubo y alli vas a ver de que se trata
Fui jefe de taller donde teniamos un sistema prepago y no podiamos decir esto no lo arreglamos habia quedar soluciones y para ello habia que encontrar el origen de los problemas y los encontrabamos, razón por la cual muchos service nos traian aparatos 

Realiza esa prueba y sabras si es el chasis o es el tuvo, es lo primero que yo hubiera echo y lo primero que haciamso cuando habia ese tipo de duda para no perder tiempo inutilmente


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Seguis por el camino equivocado, te dije que hicieras la prueba en otro tubo y alli vas a ver de que se trata
> Fui jefe de taller donde teniamos un sistema prepago y no podiamos decir esto no lo arreglamos habia quedar soluciones y para ello habia que encontrar el origen de los problemas y los encontrabamos, razón por la cual muchos service nos traian aparatos
> 
> Realiza esa prueba y sabras si es el chasis o es el tuvo, es lo primero que yo hubiera echo y lo primero que haciamso cuando habia ese tipo de duda para no perder tiempo inutilmente



Aca en Colombia ese chasis venia con Tubos o TRC marca SAMSUNG y nunca en los casi 5 años que repare ese chasis encontre un tubo malo, la falla segun reportes de philips era la placa vertical que despues de cierto tiempo ni los services la tenian disponible y si la tenian no ofrecia garantian, el resto de la placa era de muy pero muy buena calidad y casi nunca fallaba, es mas en todo el tiempo que la repare solo en 2 ocasiones repare la placa grande una por falla del corrector EW y otra por falla en el diodo de la fuente principal, es por eso que hablo de la dichosa falla de la placa vertical, esto no quiere decir que no pueda fallar otra cosa, pero si el Tv se ve bien y despues de cierto tiempo cambia el color  aleatoriamente no creo sea el TRC, ese chasis se caracteriza por fallas sumamente extrañas, iconos que aprecen a un lado de la imagen tipo marcianito, cambios en la temperatura de color, menus extraños, caracteres extraños en el menu, lineas rosadas en el extremo del TRC, perdida de color por momentos, desactivacion del teclado momentaneamente (no funciona), brillanntes excesiva por momentos, y asi infinidad de fallas raras que no se ven en otros equipos, y la falla..........la placa vertical, yo opte por tener una placa de esas que repare y con esa probaba esos chasises, por eso hablo de ello, ahora si te animas resolda el micro antes de comprar la placa, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Cuando ese tipo de cosas pasaban, haciamos las reformas necesarias, por esa razón nos traian trabajo otros service, ya que más tarde o más temprano le encontrabamos la vuelta al asunto y si habia que reformar also se reformaba, ya que un aparato solucionado nos servia para un montón más después.....

En tiempo del TDA3562 en un telefunken, habia que cambiarlo pero al reponerlo encendia en blanco y negro, al rato aparecia un color al rato el otro y por fin tras otro momento aparecia el tercero, si lo apagabas se repetia lo mismo, por lo tanto no era nada térmico......

Probamos de todo y nada, por último tome los manuales que tenia y me releve todos los circuitos que lo utilzaban, para ver cualquier detalle y ohhh sopresa habia una diferencia, un capacitor electrólitico, y que las demás aplicaciones era uno cerámico, de echo el valor no era critico, se lo cambio y arranco en color...... para pegarse un tiro, era una constante de tiempo, con el electrolítico era muy larga para los TDA de venta normal.... y eso se repetia en todos cada vez que habia que cambiar uno y el echo de esa falla recurrente nos hizo pensar que esos no eran fabricados ni por Philips, ni por Telefunken, luego de modificado, cualquiera del mercado funcionaba ok, pero se nos juntaron un montón y habia que dar una respuesta, como la cosa era prepaa lo querian para ayer.....


----------



## marianoconde22 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gracias pandacba pero esque no tengo otro tubo para probar. Y gracias fdesergio, voy a resoldar casi toda esa placa a ver si asi funciona  veo que has visto demasiadas placas como esa y seguramente esa sea la solucion. Saludos¡¡


----------

